# NAP 360 Quicktune Question



## Warren11050 (May 5, 2009)

Hey all,
I am looking for anyone who has experience with this rest. My son needs a containment rest for his PSE XFORCE. The trophy taker drop away is too small and every time he moves while he draws his bow, the arrow falls off the rest.
I like the NAP 360 Quicktune, but was wondering if anyone has one, and what they think of it... He is only shooting target, and some 3D. 
Thanks


----------



## Bill C (Feb 9, 2008)

I have 2 bows with the 360 rest,been shooting them for over a year with no problems. I shoot a lot 3d also with them.::smile:


----------



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

Cant go wrong with a NAP SmartRest...its a dropaway if you like that


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Trophy Taker makes some other models that are worth a look*

Check out the Shakey Hunter or one of the capture designs, like the FC Exteme Top Shop. I shoot the FC Top shot and realy like it. Picks up the arrow perfectly every time, centers it, and falls away at just the right time. Very simple and reliable rest.


----------



## bowhunter55945 (Mar 3, 2007)

Stay away from the 360. I thought they were good and got a couple and they wear out quickly. Youll be replacing bristles often and still having to fight to keep your arrow on the rest. They were nice at first though!


----------



## MikeWVhunter (Jul 22, 2007)

*Nap 360*

Hi 

I have been using a NAP 360 rest on my Parker Wildfire XP for years. I replace the ramp and brushes once a year usually a month before bow season. I have not had any problems with the rest. I shoot a lot in the back yard and at local 3D shoots. Just make sure to paper tune to set up the rest properly. 

Best Regards:smile::smile:


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

bowhunter55945 said:


> Stay away from the 360. I thought they were good and got a couple and they wear out quickly. Youll be replacing bristles often and still having to fight to keep your arrow on the rest. They were nice at first though!


When did you get the 360's you're referring to?

Reason I ask is that the brushes have been changed since the initial model—so you may have an older model prior to the change.

PM me with details—and I'll see if I can help you out. :thumbs_up


----------



## Warren11050 (May 5, 2009)

I ended up getting a QAD drop away... Just easier for now. It's a containment rest too... Thanks for your input though.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

bowhunter55945 said:


> Stay away from the 360. I thought they were good and got a couple and they wear out quickly. Youll be replacing bristles often and still having to fight to keep your arrow on the rest. They were nice at first though!



You will wear out brushes if your bow is tuned off center. I used a nap 360 all last summer with well over 1000 shots trew it and my brushes are still fine. I also hunted all fall with it without having any problems with the arrow falling out.

If the rest is setup correctly you can lay the bow on your lap without the arrow falling.

This rest is a very accurate rest, I scored a 397 out of 400 round with this rest on a bowtech sentinal.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Your son drawing his bow*

Your boy is twisting and rolling the string upon drawing, thus moving the nocked arrow off the rest. Have him try a different glove of tab may stop him from rolling the string.



Warren11050 said:


> Hey all,
> I am looking for anyone who has experience with this rest. My son needs a containment rest for his PSE XFORCE. The trophy taker drop away is too small and every time he moves while he draws his bow, the arrow falls off the rest.
> I like the NAP 360 Quicktune, but was wondering if anyone has one, and what they think of it... He is only shooting target, and some 3D.
> Thanks


----------

